# General > General Knives & Blades >  Your first home made knife

## rebel

Post a picture of your first home made knife:

Here's mine. Made from a file with burlap micarta handles and brass pins: (May 2009):
[URL="http://Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.[/URL]

This was in the making stuff category.

----------


## Winter

Here's mine, a large military model. What's odd is I finished grinding it in 1997, I gave it to a blacksmith to harden it and he moved to Iceland for 6 yrs because his wife was stationed there. When he returned he gave it back differentially hardened.

I made other knives during that time, but this is the first I actually ground from scratch.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## rebel

Winter, that's one cool knife!

----------


## Bucksnort

That's a smoking knife, Winter! I like it a LOT. I don't have any pics of my early knives, didn't have a digital camera back then. Here's an early one. DSC00391A.jpg   I ground it from a bar of (hardened) damascus.

----------


## rebel

Bucksnort, that's nice!  Is that damascus?

----------


## rebel

I see now that it is Damascus.

----------


## crashdive123

Here's my first ever....made just under 3 years ago.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## rebel

> Here's my first ever....made just under 3 years ago.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


I remember that one!

----------


## Winter

Wow Crash, you've certainly improved.

----------


## Scottishsmith24

Here's my first....for shame...27740_1390402436435_7375895_n.jpg

----------


## randyt

It's nice to see first knives and the progress guys have made.


I tend to prefer the buckskinner type of knife, can't be helped it's just me.

I forged this one nearly 35 years ago.  Used a buggy spring for the steel, antler for the handle and pure block tin for the bolster.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Bush Monkey

Some pretty crude looking tools.  However, at the end of the day, each would get the job done.

----------


## kakashiryu

nice one...i will try to post mine too... :Chef:

----------


## crusher

DSC04397.jpg
My first attempt....

----------


## Stiffy

I just ordered a premade blade from knifekits.  I'll make my own handle.  I'll try to show a picture when it's done.  It will be my first.

----------


## kakashiryu

nice....job...

----------


## hunter63

Real early knife, made from industrial hack saw blade.......still use it as a "garden knife"
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Possibility the "first", also hack saw blade, antler handle, sheath made fro old boot top......used this as a hunting knife for a lot of years.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Fillet knife (bottom) from file......

Pommel poured pewter.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Pouring pewter on another knife....I was kinda rebuilding it.......Index card mold

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Looks Good Hunter!

Here is one of my first few.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

Hey, I like that, cool.

----------


## Skinner

Here's My First .Made From a Unknown Peice Of Steel. Un Heatreated And Red Oak for Handles .
After Reading and Looking Over Crash's Blades and Learning Some Stuff On the Way I Made My 2nd One

1.)Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

2.)Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Steel On this One Is From a Lawnmower and The Handles Are My 1st Atempt at Micarta

----------


## rebel

I hope y'all hang onto your first ones with the memories of making it.

----------


## RobinD69

Well I guess it is time to stop putting it ff and make one myself.

----------


## Ted

This isn't only my first, but my ugliest!!! Made it from a old machette I found in my basement. Scales are oak, held on with dry wall screws.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Winter

Wow Ted. How's it work?

----------


## Ted

Works great Winter.

----------


## ctdcb18b

IMG_20121107_223410.jpgIMG_20121107_223508.jpgIMG_20121107_223420.jpg i just made this its not finished yet but i figure it will take me a while to make the handle the blade is sterret tool low carbon steel and is about 10 inches long  well i just wanted to post the pics up lol thanks for looking guys

----------


## crashdive123

Looking good.

----------


## ctdcb18b

thanks crash not as nice as the work you do but hmm you got way better tools than i but it was you who inspired my friend and i to make em i just had the steel leftover from school

----------


## crashdive123

It's a heck of a lot better than my first.  Look at post #7.

----------


## ctdcb18b

they dont look that diffrent man i just dont like wraped handles lol my friend is looking into doing a fabric digi cam handle like you do in your videos and im working on kydex sheath making for mine aswell as carving my handle that i started yesterday
but thank you crash 

next one ima go all tom brown on it try a fourge a knife from a leaf spring like in the movie the hunted lol  we will see

----------


## Typical-aussie

image.jpgimage.jpg

This is my very first attempt at a knife made from a old file file I found in the bush near a old camp site it's very rough but I have limited tools to work with, a grinder, bench grinder, files and various sand paper plus my stone to sharpen it after hardening

----------


## rebel

Nice work.

I was out pounding a couple today.  Lol, mine are still ugly.  That's the way it is.

----------


## ctdcb18b

its about finished think ill tool out another handle tho not bad for a first atempt IMG_20121113_193832.jpgIMG_20121113_193839.jpg

----------


## ctdcb18b

i like the knife aussie great start man ps wish i had a bench grinder and a vice would be nice to lol

----------


## ibosserman

My first knife wouldn't cut too much. It was made out of a piece of wood. lol. But at the time it was all I had. I wish I still had it. I lost it in the woods.

----------


## Typical-aussie

Ok finished my first ever homemade knife from a file, handling and paracord wrap, blade hardened well and holds a amazingly good edge here is a pic image.jpgimage.jpg

----------


## Winter

The belly is obviously ****ed, but the rest looks workable.

----------


## Typical-aussie

Guys I want to start making my 2nd knife and I want to make it from another file, any recommendations on a good file to purchase fit for the purpose also the best technique to soften the steel

----------


## Skinner

> Guys I want to start making my 2nd knife and I want to make it from another file, any recommendations on a good file to purchase fit for the purpose also the best technique to soften the steel


I Use nicholson Files And I Soften them In a Fire And Let them Sit in it till it Burns Out and There Good To Go 
My Main Tools I Use for My Knives Are (Files,Angle Grinder,1X30 HF sander,All Grits Of Sandpaper and Some Sweat to Make them Look Nice .I Also Use Grounding Wire for My Pins.

----------


## Survival Supplies

[QUOTE=rebel;365150]Post a picture of your first home made knife

I made my first homemade survival knife out of a piece of scrape metal and a few files. 
blogger-image-1469218611.jpg

----------


## randallss7

I do not have my first knife, I wish I would of held on to it.  Here is the oldest knife I own that I made, I made it back in the early 80's I was about 10 or 12 can't remember for sure, blade is made from an saw blade, handle is made from walnut, blade is water ground, I didn't have anyway to drill holes in handle so I glued scales on with JB weld knife is still going strong even though I never use it.  It cracks me up when I look at it now, with its square handle roughly shaped blade...lol.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

here is my first folder I made this one about a 1 1/2 years ago.

this knife is still working today, but it had cosmetic problems, any way it was the first.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Mossman

That's pretty impressive work! I want to make a knife, but I'm still considering which technique to use.

----------


## crashdive123

Believe me when I say.....there was not a whole lot of technique used when I made my first one.

----------


## hunter63

> Believe me when I say.....there was not a whole lot of technique used when I made my first one.


LOL, I hear ya......my first ones were being bored on night shift, in a factory.....plenty of industrial hack saw blades and old files (barrels full) for material, and all sorts of grinders and such, to play with.......

Some people get better, some not.........So if you want to make one, just go for it....and you will learn something, and get better.

----------


## khiolis

Foto0407.jpg

First knife i made, in process of making a second one. 
Made it out of a large thick file (6 mm thick at the spine), with secundary bevel,  almost  razor sharp.
The handle is made of wood, with 3 brass pins, made it a lot thiner than i wanted, had to wrap it in paracord, feels better in the hand now. 
I even electro-etched a symbol using a car battery charger and vinegar. polished well with a 3000 grit stone, for that near mirror finish. 
Sheath made out of pvc pipe with paracord wraping. great grip on the blade.
the ruler above is in centimeters.

----------


## crashdive123

That came out really nice khiolis.  Welcome to the forum.

----------


## Rick

I concur. Nice job!

----------


## khiolis

> That came out really nice khiolis.  Welcome to the forum.


thanks crashdive and Rick  :Smile:

----------


## Batch

I made this out of a circular saw blade.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

You did a nice job on the knife but I'm thinkin' a gator man needs something a bit bigger. You might consider this....

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Batch

Damn! I don't even have any machetes that big. LOL

----------


## DaBrassKneecap

Hi I just acquired an anvil so I started to mess around with forging.  I made these two at the same time.  I used a brake drum filled with coal as a forge and had an air matress pump pushing air into a metal pipe underneath the drum with holes drilled in it. Used a mahogany handle and some railing scrap for the machete. My advice is make sure you have long pliers when cooling the knives in oil haha!

----------

